# Buy Puppies Direct



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

they even have a 1800 number to call about your puppy.

http://www.buypuppiesdirect.com/index/pupp...og_breed232.htm











TRUE TEACUP 


Breed:
Maltese

Gender:
Male

Color:
WHITE

Date Of Birth:
7-4-06

Date Available:
9-4-06

Registry:
ACA

Health Guarantee:
LIFETIME GUARANTEE

Dads Weight:
2 - 2 1/2 lbs

Moms Weight:
2 1/2 - 3 lbs

Price:

$1,895.00




For more information on this puppy call
1.800.241.3838 



that is crazy


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Who in the world would pay close to $2,000.00 for a male puppy registered with the American Canine Association? That's one of the registries to steer clear of as they are used by puppy mills and backyard breeders.

You can get a fabulous male puppy from one of the top show breeders like Divine for $1,500.00!

Sad thing is, too many people don't know this and this puppy will sell to some unsuspecting person who doesn't know the health problems in "teacups" (even real ones!).

http://www.majestymaltese.com/teacup%20maltese/index.htm


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm so glad I found this site while I was "doing my research"...I used to think there WAS such a thing as a teacup and I wanted one







Now I find myself trying to gently educate my friends when they talk about their "teacup" dogs...


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Teacup. I cringe when I hear someone say that's what they want. Whether it is a Yorkie, Chihuahua or Maltese I tell them to steer clear of ANY breeder that talks about Teacups. And then I tell them why, send them to SM for more research and education and pray they take my advice and that of the fine folks on this website forum.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I hate the work "teacup" too.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I drink my tea in a mug...thanks for posting this. I think we all win when we educate one another on the horrors of puppy mills.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

makes me sad....poor baby that fits in a mug, i perfer regular size healthy dogs personally


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

It is showing he is now SOLD.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

what i don't get is Maltese aren't supposed to be tiny...if someone wants a tiny breed why don't they just get a chi?

i wouldn't want a tiny malt, i'd be too scared of something happening to it and imagine how delicate he/she would be....

i feel so sorry for that little runt, i really hope that whoever brought him looks after him and gives him the extra care he's obviously going to need.


----------



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

well you gotta give 'em one thing...they have some adorable pics up there lol. I would never buy a puppy from somewhere like that.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I have seen those pictures before! The problem is the pictures of these babies circulate around
the Internet, so you don't even know if that is really the pup you will even get.. 

Andrea~


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I DO understand that the tiny doggies have the larger chance of being unhealthy. Believe me I know.

However, I am one of "THOSE" that wanted a tiny dog. And I wanted ONLY a Maltese. It took me well over a year to find a doggie that by all accounts IS healthy.

I do need to say that my "want" for a tiny dog is not cosmetic... it's because I LOVE these dogs and want one as a companion, one that I can carry around with me... and after carrying my Bella Mia, (4 pounds 13 or so ounces) I found I was in so much more pain in my neck and shoulder due to the injuries from my car accident. I then got a 3 pound weight and carried it around with me almost all the time when I am home... and the pain did not increase. One pound and half did matter highly I found out.

I could say, I NEEEEEED a tiny dog... but do any of us reallly "need" a dog?




GET home from an awfully stressful day and play with your doggies and you will say,




YECK YES WE DO!









Mr Wookie was not advertised as a "teacup"... I got in touch with breeders and let them know what I was looking for, thankfully Bonnie had kept my email to her and when Mr Wookie showed up she got in touch with me. Hmmm you try writing to respected breeders and telling them you are hunting for a 3 pound dog and see the replies you get.







Mr Wookie can give both Bella and Micro a run for their money, by the way. hehehehe







I love the word "teacup" to me it brings to mind a relaxing time with something soothing to sip on. NOT a dog!

If I am so wrong to want a tiny dog... oh well, pay my bills then you can tell me how to think. Or better yet, convince me I am not in pain anymore... I would LOVE that!

I wish that people that use the "teacup" label would stop. It really has gotten out of hand. And unlike so many of us here... the general public is still being scammed into buying sick dogs with the teacup label, due to lack of knowledge or just out right lies. SHAME on those puppymills and others that mislead humans and abuse dogs by breeding a 2 and 1/2 pound dog, in doing that you are asking for problems.

I am so very sorry if I am offending anyone, but all tiny dogs are not poorly bred or ill.

Melanie















*<---- healthy, fiesty, happy, loving and LOVED!*


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

> I'm so glad I found this site while I was "doing my research"...I used to think there WAS such a thing as a teacup and I wanted one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i feel the same way and i too try to educate my friends when they talk about teacup pups.
but it seems they dont understand until something bad happens to them...








the pups in that site look so sad and so confused


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I DO understand that the tiny doggies have the larger chance of being unhealthy. Believe me I know.
> 
> However, I am one of "THOSE" that wanted a tiny dog. And I wanted ONLY a Maltese. It took me well over a year to find a doggie that by all accounts IS healthy.
> 
> ...


I just love Mr.Wookie...


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

> I DO understand that the tiny doggies have the larger chance of being unhealthy. Believe me I know.
> 
> However, I am one of "THOSE" that wanted a tiny dog. And I wanted ONLY a Maltese. It took me well over a year to find a doggie that by all accounts IS healthy.
> 
> ...



i don't think all tiny dogs are poorly bred or ill, some are just born tiny, it happens. Mr Wookie is adorable and he also looks very healthy and happy


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> i don't think all tiny dogs are poorly bred or ill, some are just born tiny, it happens. Mr Wookie is adorable and he also looks very healthy and happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Yes sometimes it does "happen", thankfully... both Mr Wookie's parents are between 5 and 6 pounds. I have my fingers crossed it will happen again soon with a female... who knows? I have send out my requests again. Am I nuts? Nope I just wanta find a tiny girl too.







She will be here, when it's time. I am in no hurry at all... just hopeful.

Andrea and Felicity thank you for your kind comments about Mr Wookie. If he isn't happy, no dog is. hehehe









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> I DO understand that the tiny doggies have the larger chance of being unhealthy. Believe me I know.
> 
> However, I am one of "THOSE" that wanted a tiny dog. And I wanted ONLY a Maltese. It took me well over a year to find a doggie that by all accounts IS healthy.
> 
> ...


Well said, Melanie.









I, too want a smaller dog because when I get him I want him to be able to come places with me, and because of my own back/shoulder (hereditary) problems, carrying a 6 or 7 pound doggie around would not be comfortable. And I don't think there is anything wrong with that preference--some of us would rather have a Mr. Wookie-sized pooch while some prefer a larger one. The problem is not that sometimes a pup turns out to be smaller than others--the problem lies with the unscrupulous people who try to make money by breeding these tiny ones.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=258615
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And just remember that not all small dogs come from tiny parents. I want my females to be at least five pounds before I breed them. My males I am using are all in the five pound range; yet, I do from time to time get the smaller ones from them. In fact, all three of my males have produced pups who were in the three to four pound range at maturity. Pocket's sire is my largest male, and Pocket's mom is five and one fourth pounds, yet Pocket is 2 lb. 10 oz. at seven months. And, it looks like he might have a little brother here who is also going to be small, though hopefully not as tiny as he is. Pride is five pounds exactly, and he was bred to a girl who is also five pounds. He has a daughter who is also seven months old, and she is 2 1/2 pounds. I'm not trying for these little ones, but they come in combination with my "normal" size pups. In my cases, all my males carry a gene that, when in combination with another like it, will make the tinies. 
I do think that it is OK the add some additional charge to the smaller ones because they take so much more time to raise, and they are not ready to go to their new home as soon, but I do not think it is fair to "stiff" people who are searching for the tiny ones.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Mr. Wookie is absolutely perfect......


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Mr. Wookie is absolutely perfect......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Aww thank you, at least I know he is "perfectly" loved!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=259070
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hope you get a little girl soon, that would be so cute







and Mr Wookie is adorable, when i went to the breeders house there were a few tiny one's but it was my first time with a small breed, i have two cats, one which is very playful and a 60lb english pointer so for me it was better to choose a puppy that wasn't so small, mishkin and one of his brothers were under average weight for there age but they weren't so tiny that it would worry me, there was one boy that was huge lol he was a real little chubber but he was adorable too...sigh, they were all adorable, i wish i could have taken every single one home lol 

i think saying every tiny puppy is sick is like saying a bigger puppy is unhealthy, sometimes it might be true but puppy's come in all sizes, it's just how it happens and someone has got to want the little guys.

Mr Wookie looks very healthy and happy, not to mention he's really cute







and you love him, that's the most important thing.


felicity


----------

